# Excel Media Player



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 21, 2014)

Alright so yes I saw this on Reddit. 
 
https://pay.reddit.com/r/excel/comments/2jtd2f/worked_on_a_completely_locked_down_machine_time/
 
This guy basically made a Media player (Audio and Video) in Excel, due to his work monitoring the processes running on his computer.  This is ridiculous.
 
Heres the file: https://github.com/AyrA/ExcelPlayer
 
As written in the github post, this works in Windows 7 Office 2010 32-bit edition.  I got this working in Excel 2013 by adding "PtrSafe" between "Declare" and "Function" in the Visual Basics code of the player.  
 
(Reddit comment to work on Office 2013)
 



> [–]dlaso 8 points
> 
> 8 hours ago
> *
> ...


So... yeah this is RIDICULOUS


----------



## MannDude (Oct 21, 2014)

That's just great!

Sort of reminds me of MSWord Reddit (http://pcottle.github.io/MSWorddit/) that is designed to look like a Word document, MS Outlook Reddit ( http://pcottle.github.io/MSOutlookit/ ), and of course for all the coders in the house.... http://codereddit.com/


----------

